# My Elvira was completed...



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Elvira was completed...
A very splendid kit! Thank you,Frank and Adam!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Splendid kit and a more than splendid paint-up! Congratulations, Yasutoshi my friend!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Excellent job!!!!! Great paintwork as usual - thanks for sharing!
Steve


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*TOP NOTCH!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It looks great. Really nice work overall but especially her face.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Brilliant, as always, sir!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic build Yasutoshi, nothing less from the resident expert builder. I have been at mine for about 3 weeks now. I keep hoping to finish it up soon but find a little stumbling point and go and work on something else until I figure out how to get over the hurdle. I do agree it was an excellent kit and all the parts fit perfectly. I can always get ideas from nice builds like yours to help out. Again, perfect job.

Bob K.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Perfect! I need to get me an airbrush!!


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Yasutoshi-san, Beautiful work. Your skill always amazes me.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Excellent work! 

Could you post a close-up picture of Elvira's head?


~RK~


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Simply amazing work! Beautiful in its shading and subtlety. An absolutely inspiring build. I got this kit during the Moebius half-price sale. I'm looking forward to getting to it this fall.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Stunning job!
Beautifully executed.
The monster under the rug looks like The Grinch!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Best I've seen yet.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome paint work! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you,every one!:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

You always kill the competition! Looks like a real Elvira! Super!!!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

As always your work is outstanding Yasutoshi!


----------



## darkblueford (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow! Great looking:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I've got to ask you Yasutoshi, did you glue the big parts down to the carpet? I mean specifically the couch and the candelabra? I am trying to decide what I want to do when I complete mine, hopefully this weekend. Maybe I'll do the couch and not glue the candelabra down, that would make it easier to transport although I don't transport my models to often. Only the infrequent contests or club meetings.

Bob K.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb work! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody.:wave:
rkoenn,I am agreeable in your opinion, too. :wave:
I think that I should use the metal stick and superglue if I glue a carpet and a sofa together.:thumbsup:


----------

